# Live CD ziemlicher Schrott

## andreasw

Hi,

ich hatte vor Jahren längere Zeit gentoo (1.2 und 1.4), hatte es dann aber auf Grund der langen Compilierzeiten und des geringen Nutzens dadurch gegen andere Distributionen eingetauscht.

Dann wollte ich es mir mal wieder ansehen und habe mir also die Live CD besorgt (war auf einer PC Professional DVD mit drauf).

Gut was ist mir aufgefallen:

1) Gentoo lässt einen die Keymap bestimmen, danach ist die Keymap aber dennoch Englisch (sehr toll)

2) Ich habe eine Geforce 5200 und der X Server versucht mittels des Vesatreibers zu starten, was aber fehlschlägt, ich muss also manuell die xorg.conf editieren und den Treiber umstellen (wieder mal toll gemacht)

3) Dann stelle ich in Gnom das Tastaturlayout um und im Firefox geht die @ Taste nicht (super)

Danach hab ich neu gebootet und hatte erst mal die Schnauze voll von der Alpha CD (sollte die nicht stable sein?).

Meine Frage: Warum wird sowas bitte veröffentlicht? Wird das nicht vorher mal getestet?

mfg

Andy

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *andreasw wrote:*   

> [..](war auf einer PC Professional DVD mit drauf). Meine Frage: Warum wird sowas bitte veröffentlicht? Wird das nicht vorher mal getestet?

 

Die Frage ist doch, wie alt denn die DVD ist und besonders welche Version da drauf war...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## andreasw

April 2006

----------

## smg

 *andreasw wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte vor Jahren längere Zeit gentoo (1.2 und 1.4), hatte es dann aber auf Grund der langen Compilierzeiten und des geringen Nutzens dadurch gegen andere Distributionen eingetauscht.
> 
> Dann wollte ich es mir mal wieder ansehen und habe mir also die Live CD besorgt (war auf einer PC Professional DVD mit drauf).
> ...

 

Pebcak zu 100%.

P.S.: "Titel: Live CD ziemlicher Schrott", wenn du eine Live CD selbst mal erstellt hast kannst du meckern.

P.P.S.: Diese Live CD hat ein Bekannter von mir verwendet, der noch nie ein Linux gesehen hatte, und bei ihm lief es wunderbar.

P.P.P.S.: Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt so schallt es heraus.

----------

## andreasw

 *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pebcak zu 100%.
> 
> P.S.: "Titel: Live CD ziemlicher Schrott", wenn du eine Live CD selbst mal erstellt hast kannst du meckern.
> ...

 

Ach ich muss eine Live-CD selber erstellen, damit ich beurteilen kann, ob die Gentoo Live-CD gut oder schlecht ist? Sehr interessant lol.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich schon etliche Live-CDs ausprobiert habe und alle besser funktioniert haben als die Gentoo Live-CD. Aber evtl. kannst du mir ja erklären, warum ich unbedingt eine selber machen sollte, um diese kritisieren zu dürfen? Bin gespannt.

Es ist ja auch schön für deinen Bekannten, dass der so schön damit zurecht kam, evtl hat er ja ne englische Tastatur das erleichert die Sache natürlich um einiges  :Wink:  oder er hat das @ nicht gebraucht, wer weiß?

Glaubst du dein Posting macht mir irgendetwas aus? Dein Posting bedeutet mir soviel wie der berühmte Reissack, der in China umfällt.

mfg

Andy (der gleich losheult lol)

----------

## smg

 *andreasw wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   
> 
> Pebcak zu 100%.
> 
> P.S.: "Titel: Live CD ziemlicher Schrott", wenn du eine Live CD selbst mal erstellt hast kannst du meckern.
> ...

 

Gut, dein Umgangston ist sehr respektvoll und niveauvoll... Ich denke auf diesem Level muss ich mich mit dir nicht unterhalten. Hiermit kannst du unsere nicht begonnene Diskussion als beenden ansehen, viel Glück noch, hoffe du findest jemand der dich zurechtweist.  :Smile:  Als Tipp würde ich mal eine etwas ältere LIVE CD nutzen, da die momentane LIVE CD etwas buggy ist. Zur keymap tipp einfach mal nachm booten loadkeys de, dann solltest du auch nen @ haben. Gnome nutze ich nicht, da kenne ich die Settings nicht. Das der Xorg nicht out of the box läuft ist verwunderlich, aber wenn man ein Setting ändert und es dann geht ist es doch okay, oder?

1) Live CDs werden getestet, aber der User muss auch ein Mindesmaß an Intellligenz besitzen und nicht auf puren Automatismus hoffen..

2) Zu den Gentoo Live CDs: Alle funktionieren bei mir prima, und ich kann sagen sie ist sehr gut, besser als manch andere. (Wobei Knoppix auch sehr gut oder GRML...)

3) EOD

P.S.: Ich glaube das ist im Diskussionsforum besser aufgehoben, oder?  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Im übrigen stellt es überhaupt gar kein klitzkleines Problemchen dar, von deiner ${LIEBLINGSLEIFCEDE} zu starten und von da aus Gentoo aufzusetzen!

Nimm Knoppix. Kanotix.

Oder installier dir ein SuSE, Fedora, etc und mach von da aus die Installation.

Außerdem:

Eigentlich zwingt dich keiner, Gentoo zu verwenden. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst, ok. Installier Kubuntu.

Aber wenn du Probleme hast und wirklich Gentoo verwenden willst (was ich dir mal nicht unterstell  :Wink: ) dann schau mal in dem Thread zur LiveCD 2006.0. Da steht z.B. schon mal drin wie das mit dem Keymap ganz simpel zu lösen ist. Alles andere ist eigentlich auch eazy.

Und: wenn das hier eine Bitte zur Unterstützung bei der Lösung deines Problems hast brauchste dich net wundern wenn keiner hilft. War es ein Abschied von Gentoo isses falsches Forum  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

(Der auch des öfteren durch seine Experimentierfreude auf Probleme stößt, aber nie das Gentoo dafür verantwortlich macht  :Razz: )

----------

## andreasw

[quote="smg"][quote="andreasw"] *smg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gut, dein Umgangston ist sehr respektvoll und niveauvoll... Ich denke auf diesem Level muss ich mich mit dir nicht unterhalten. Hiermit kannst du unsere nicht begonnene Diskussion als beenden ansehen, viel Glück noch, hoffe du findest jemand der dich zurechtweist.  Als Tipp würde ich mal eine etwas ältere LIVE CD nutzen, da die momentane LIVE CD etwas buggy ist. Zur keymap tipp einfach mal nachm booten loadkeys de, dann solltest du auch nen @ haben. Gnome nutze ich nicht, da kenne ich die Settings nicht. Das der Xorg nicht out of the box läuft ist verwunderlich, aber wenn man ein Setting ändert und es dann geht ist es doch okay, oder?
> 
> 1) Live CDs werden getestet, aber der User muss auch ein Mindesmaß an Intellligenz besitzen und nicht auf puren Automatismus hoffen..
> ...

 

zu 1) Tut mir leid aber die Punkte, die ich kritisiere werden sollten funktionieren, zumindest wenn mir Gentoo eine Auswahl des Keyboardlayouts ermöglicht, was das mit Intelligenz zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht  :Wink: 

zu 2) Mag ja sein, dass du gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast, oder zumindest gegen solche Bugs resistenter bist, das ist ja deine Meinung und die lasse ich dir ja  :Wink: 

Außerdem wo habe ich jemals geschrieben, dass ich Hilfe bei der Installation brauche? Schau mal auf mein Registrierdatum, da gabs noch keinen Liveinstaller. Meinst du, dass ich irgendwelche Probleme damit habe Gentoo über die Konsole zu installieren? Es ist nur so, dass wenn man eine Live-CD rausbringt, dann sollte diese auch gescheit funktionieren.

mfg

Andy

----------

## andreasw

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Im übrigen stellt es überhaupt gar kein klitzkleines Problemchen dar, von deiner ${LIEBLINGSLEIFCEDE} zu starten und von da aus Gentoo aufzusetzen!
> 
> Nimm Knoppix. Kanotix.
> 
> Oder installier dir ein SuSE, Fedora, etc und mach von da aus die Installation.
> ...

 

Was haben die Bugs in der Live CD damit zu tun, dass ich mit Gentoo nicht klarkomme lol. Wie schon deinem geistreichen Vorposter empfehle ich dir auf mein Registrierdatum hier im Forum zu schauen, dann stelltst du fest, dass es zu der Zeit noch gar keine Live-CD gab und ich habs trotzdem installiert bekommen (wobei die einzige Kunst bei der Gentoo Installation stupides Abtippen ist, mehr nicht).

Außerdem frage ich mich, wo ich jemals nach Unterstützung zur Lösung dieses Problems gebeten habe? Ich weiß wie man es behebt, ich gebe in dem Thread nur meine Meinung zur Live-CD wieder mehr nicht.

Aber anscheinend stellt Lesen eine schwierige Herausforderung da.

mfg

Andy

----------

## pawlak

 *smg wrote:*   

> P.S.: "Titel: Live CD ziemlicher Schrott", wenn du eine Live CD selbst mal erstellt hast kannst du meckern.
> 
> 

 

Also ich höre auch Musik, obwohl ich kein Instrument spiele. Das ist wirklich mal ein absolut bescheidenes Argument von dir. Weiterhin kann ich nicht erkennt, wo der Threadersteller nicht höflich war.

Dein Beitrag war wirklich schlimmer als JEDER Trollpost, den ich auf Heise bisher gesehen hab. 

So, beitragen konnte ich zu der Sache auch nichts. Eine Live-CD sollte aber funktionieren. Einmal auf Enter drücken und nach ein paar Minuten sollte man in X sein, ohne noch lange was dazutun zu müssen. Dass jemand da gleich mit PEBKAC kommt ist eigentlich nicht wirklich typisch für das Gentoo-Forum, bisher hatte ich da zumindest so den Eindruck.

----------

## smg

 *pawlak wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   P.S.: "Titel: Live CD ziemlicher Schrott", wenn du eine Live CD selbst mal erstellt hast kannst du meckern.
> 
>  
> 
> Also ich höre auch Musik, obwohl ich kein Instrument spiele. Das ist wirklich mal ein absolut bescheidenes Argument von dir. Weiterhin kann ich nicht erkennt, wo der Threadersteller nicht höflich war.
> ...

 

Na ja wie wäre es wenn man mal selbständig bei google.de sucht oder GWN liest und erkennt, dass die Bugs bekannt sind und sich nicht hier beschwer? Der Titel lässt auch zu wünschen übrig, aber na ja du hast bestimmt recht... Ich finde, dass auch ne Live CD nicht immer perfekt sein muss, und man bisschen selbstständig was machen kann.. Aber naja vielleicht habe ich das Konzept der Live CD noch nicht verstanden. Um euch bei euren hochtechnischen Gesprächen nicht zu belästigen EOD, wirklich.

----------

## amne

1) Deutsches Forum (German)  :Arrow:  Diskussionsforum.

2) Bitte nur mehr auf zivilisiertem Niveau weiterdiskutieren.

3) Soweit ich weiss, weiss ich gar nichts über diese Release - was auch immer da draufgepackt wurde.

----------

## Sourcecode

zunächst mal:

1. Ja die LiveCD hat ein paar "dumme" Bugs

2. Ja die LiveCD wird getestet

3. Es gibt keine Bugfreie Software, schon garnicht wenn 34398247324 Entwicklet da dran mitschrauben.

4. Ich finde man sollte ein Mindestmaß Respekt gegenüber den Leuten erweisen die da wirklich dick Freizeit investieren, ein "buhu da sind Bugs drin, die LiveCD ist zimlicher Schrott" ist für mich im höchstem Maße Respektlos und auch kein Guter Start, zumindest beimir disqualifizierst du dich damit als würdiger Diskussionspartner.

Der Ton macht immernoch die Musik, hättest du geschrieben "Ich finde die Gentoo LiveCD nicht so toll weil da sind Bugs bei wo ich mich echt frag "das gibs dochnocht schaut dochmal her" " hätte man hier anders auf dich reagiert.

Du bist doch auch keine 12 mehr sondern erwachsen (denke bez. hoffe ich mal), da kann man doch wirklich auch wie ein Erwachsener auftreten oder nicht?

Dein Registrierdatum sagt überhaupt nichts über dein Wissen aus oder ob du mal Gentoo verwendet hast, es sagt nur aus das du dich hier mal registrier hast (und es gibt genug Gentoo Interessierte die sich einfach mal so hier registrieren um mal zu schnuppern...)

Dieses "schaut her auf mein Registierdatum da gabs sowas ja noch gar nicht", errinert mich ein bisschen wie "Das hier ist mein Ausweis, egal wie gültig er ist."

Arbeite mal an deinem Umgangston und deinen Umgang mit anderen Menschen (vor allem wenn diese Menschen nen Haufen Zeit investieren kann man sich mal ein bisschen am Riemen reissen!)

....oder würdest du wenn dein Vater ein Haus baut, dir das voller Stolz mal zeigt und die Tür etwas Krumm geschneidert ist dich auch vor den stellen und gröhlen "Eh da sind n paar Fehler was ist das für ein Scheiss!" ? muss doch echt nicht sein oder?

*2 cents hinwerf*

MFG

Rafer aka. Sourcecode

----------

## andreasw

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Ton macht immernoch die Musik, hättest du geschrieben "Ich finde die Gentoo LiveCD nicht so toll weil da sind Bugs bei wo ich mich echt frag "das gibs dochnocht schaut dochmal her" " hätte man hier anders auf dich reagiert.
> 
> 

 

Das sind viel zu viele Zeichen, da ist mein Titel doch kürzer und sagt alles wesentliche aus.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du bist doch auch keine 12 mehr sondern erwachsen (denke bez. hoffe ich mal), da kann man doch wirklich auch wie ein Erwachsener auftreten oder nicht?
> 
> 

 

Also bitte, erwachsene Männer führen Kriege, schänden Frauen, verkaufen Drogen usw. und du kommst mit dem beliebten Erwachsensein als Argument für ewige Weisheit, Einsicht und Vernunft? Findest du das nicht etwas lächerlich? Aber ich kann dich beruhige du bist ja nicht der einzige, der mit solchen lächerlichen Anspielungen auftrumpft, nur vermutlich der erste der dann etwas kontra kriegt. Ach ja ich bin erwachsen, damit du glücklich bist lol.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dein Registrierdatum sagt überhaupt nichts über dein Wissen aus oder ob du mal Gentoo verwendet hast, es sagt nur aus das du dich hier mal registrier hast (und es gibt genug Gentoo Interessierte die sich einfach mal so hier registrieren um mal zu schnuppern...)
> 
> Dieses "schaut her auf mein Registierdatum da gabs sowas ja noch gar nicht", errinert mich ein bisschen wie "Das hier ist mein Ausweis, egal wie gültig er ist."
> ...

 

Mag sein, dass es nicht viel über mein Wissen aussagt, allerdings ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Leute hier nur registrieren, um mal "reinzuschnuppern". Das geht auch ohne Registrierung, aber das weißt du ja sicher. Es diente nur den Vorpostern als kleine Lesehilfe, dass ich schon lange vorher mit Gentoo Kontakt habe, weil sie anscheinend nicht in der Lage waren mein Eingangsposting vollständig zu lesen.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Arbeite mal an deinem Umgangston und deinen Umgang mit anderen Menschen (vor allem wenn diese Menschen nen Haufen Zeit investieren kann man sich mal ein bisschen am Riemen reissen!)
> 
> 

 

Ist die Gentoo Live-CD ein Mensch? Evlt. haben wir ja da verschiedene Auffassungen, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass sie kein Mensch ist, aber du kannst mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren. Ich habe lediglich die Live-CD kritisiert sonst niemanden. Du solltest dich evtl. mal fragen, ob es sinnvoll ist, wenn man einen Kritikpunkt an der verwendeten Distribution gleich persönlich nimmt, das kommt mir doch etwas seltsam vor.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....oder würdest du wenn dein Vater ein Haus baut und die Tür etwas Krumm geschneidert ist dich auch vor den stellen und gröhlen "Eh da sind n paar Fehler was ist das für ein Scheiss!" ? muss doch echt nicht sein oder?
> 
> 

 

Ich würde so einen Fehler eher damit vergleichen, dass die Live-CD nicht alle Software mitliefert, die ich evtl. verwende. Auf die Fehler, welche die LiveCD beinhaltet würde eher folgender Vergleich zutreffen: "Er hat den Eingang mit Brettern zugenagelt und niemand kommt mehr ins Haus rein". Und ja dann würde ich sicher ausflippen und sagen, dass das ein ziemlicher Schrott ist, den er da gemacht hat. Aber mein Vater schreinert ja keine Türen, in so fern wird das nicht passieren  :Smile: 

mfg

Andy

----------

## Sourcecode

 *andreasw wrote:*   

>  *Rafer wrote:*   
> 
> Der Ton macht immernoch die Musik, hättest du geschrieben "Ich finde die Gentoo LiveCD nicht so toll weil da sind Bugs bei wo ich mich echt frag "das gibs dochnocht schaut dochmal her" " hätte man hier anders auf dich reagiert.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ein  "Ich finde die Gentoo LiveCD nicht gut" ist auch kurz udn hätte es Freundlicher ausgedrückt.

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du bist doch auch keine 12 mehr sondern erwachsen (denke bez. hoffe ich mal), da kann man doch wirklich auch wie ein Erwachsener auftreten oder nicht?
> 
> 

 

Also bitte, erwachsene Männer führen Kriege, schänden Frauen, verkaufen Drogen usw. und du kommst mit dem beliebten Erwachsensein als Argument für ewige Weisheit, Einsicht und Vernunft? [/quote]

Nein, ich komme mit dem Argument, das man als Erwachsener doch halbwegs vernünftiger agiert als ein Kind, das man nicht mit der Axt durch den Walt rauscht ohne rücksicht, sondern vorher mal nachdenkt ob das nicht besser geht.  *Quote:*   

> Findest du das nicht etwas lächerlich? 

 

Nein, absolut nicht, dein Argument bezüglich des "erwachsene Männer" dagegen schon (nicht das da nicht was dran wäre, aber in diesem Kontext ist es mehr als unpassend und Falsch).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  du bist ja nicht der einzige, der mit solchen lächerlichen Anspielungen auftrumpft, nur vermutlich der erste der dann etwas kontra kriegt.

 

Wo kriege ich hier von dir Kontra?  Ich sehe hier nur sinnloses gebrabbel und nix handfestes von dir gegen mich, dein Kommentar bezüglich des "erwachsenen" bestätigt mir dies.  *Quote:*   

>  Ach ja ich bin erwachsen, damit du glücklich bist lol.

 

Kannst das lol weglassen, oder kannst du dich nichtmehr anders ausdrücken?

...das ist schon schlimm bei den Kids in der Schule anstatt zu lachen einfach "lol" zu sagen, scheinst auch so einer zu sein, das erlaube ich mir in dem Kontext das du auf jede kritik so reagierst, so nach dem Motto "Ich schreibe einfach mal lol um zu zeigen wie cool ich auf sowas eingehen kann das mich das nicht tangiert".

Mag sein, dass es nicht viel über mein Wissen aussagt, allerdings ist es doch sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sich Leute hier nur registrieren, um mal "reinzuschnuppern". Das geht auch ohne Registrierung, aber das weißt du ja sicher.[/quote]

Natürlich geht das auch ohne Acc, aber es KÖNNTE hier auch verstecke Boards geben die man als Gast nicht sieht (kennst du sicher), und die Zahl an Inaktiven 0 Accounts spricht dafür auch eine Sprache das ich damit nicht ganz unrecht habe.   

 *Quote:*   

>  *Rafer wrote:*   
> 
> Arbeite mal an deinem Umgangston und deinen Umgang mit anderen Menschen (vor allem wenn diese Menschen nen Haufen Zeit investieren kann man sich mal ein bisschen am Riemen reissen!)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wenn ich ein Kind kritisiere, kritisiere ich damit auch die Eltern (ind diesem Falle die Entwickler die die LiveCD "gezeugt" (oder in diesem kontext passender "erzeugt") haben.

Und nein, die LiveCd ist ganz sicher kein Mensch, denn sie hat keine Organe und es troipft auch kein Blut aus meinem CD Rohling, um mal auf deinem Niveau zu antworten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Rafer wrote:*   
> 
> ....oder würdest du wenn dein Vater ein Haus baut und die Tür etwas Krumm geschneidert ist dich auch vor den stellen und gröhlen "Eh da sind n paar Fehler was ist das für ein Scheiss!" ? muss doch echt nicht sein oder?
> ...

 

Wenn das bei der LiveCD generell so wäre würde ich dir da aber zustimmen, du bist sagen wir mal 1 von 100 Usern wo das Ding nun muckt, von daher passt das "zunageln" nicht, da es kein Genereller (für alle) gesehener Zustand ist.

Da du da aber anscheinend nix besseres zu bieten hast als so ein Gewäsch (ich habe4 ernsthaft gehofft du könntest das besser, ich dachte du agierst so weil meine Vorposter "barsch" agiert haben (so nach dem Motto "gleiches mit gleichem vergelten") aber anscheinend agierst du sogar so wenn man mit dir vernünftig redet.

Geh woanders spielen damit ist das Thema für mich vom Tisch.

ohne mfg

Rafer aka. Sourcecode

----------

## dakjo

 *Quote:*   

> Gestern ist es kälter als drausen wenn im westen die Hunde.

 

^^ Genauso sinnvoll wie dieser thread.

----------

## andreasw

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Geh woanders spielen damit ist das Thema für mich vom Tisch.
> 
> ohne mfg
> 
> Rafer aka. Sourcecode

 

Und mir erzählst du was von Erwachsensein sehr gut  :Wink: . Anscheinend sind alle Erwachsenen dann so leicht eingeschnappt, wenn es um so unwichtige Dinge wie die Gentoo Live-CD geht.

Und für dich nochmal extra: *lol* (leider kann ich hier nicht wie im Real lachen, so dass du es hörst, daher bleibt mir ja nichts anderes überig, als lol zu schreiben an den Stellen, wo ich mich halb kaputt lache, tut mir ja echt leid). Ich frage mich auch, was lachen mit cool sein zu tun hat, aber das weißt du ja besser lol.

mfg

Andy

----------

## amne

 *amne wrote:*   

> 2) Bitte nur mehr auf zivilisiertem Niveau weiterdiskutieren.

 

Das wars dann wohl. Locked.

----------

